# Epic PB Failure Caught On Camera



## Cubeologist (Jul 14, 2014)

I am still in shock from this. It hurts to just think about it.






My question is, do you all have this same problem when you know that you're making great time? Or am I just especially anxious? Either way I thought this was funny and I wanted to share with you all. If you are interested, the scramble is in the description.


----------



## frankplus (Jul 14, 2014)

what's the scramble?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 14, 2014)

frankplus said:


> what's the scramble?



B2 D B2 D F D2 B' U R' U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' D2 L2 D' F2

It is in the description of the video as well.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 14, 2014)

I have had that happen to me a few times. I ended up forcing myself to know all the algs by heart as in knowing all the letters (ex. F R U R' U' ...etc.). I realized I needed to do that after a few epic PB fails and when I could barely teach my friend PLL because most of mine where muscle memory to the point that I couldn't even write them out for him.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I have had that happen to me a few times. I ended up forcing myself to know all the algs by heart as in knowing all the letters (ex. F R U R' U' ...etc.). I realized I needed to do that after a few epic PB fails and when I could barely teach my friend PLL because most of mine where muscle memory to the point that I couldn't even write them out for him.



Yeah I think that is what I need to do in order to re-learn them for OH anyway.


----------



## Stewy (Jul 15, 2014)

what's weird is that you inserted your second pair in the wrong slot, but then accidentally multislotted it back in later haha


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 15, 2014)

Stewy said:


> what's weird is that you inserted your second pair in the wrong slot, but then accidentally multislotted it back in later haha



Oh wow I didn't notice that haha. That kinda makes me glad that I messed it up. It would have been way too lucky.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh no, that's heartbreaking. :<


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 15, 2014)

B2 D B2 D F D2 B' U R' U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' D2 L2 D' F2

z2 x' //inspection
D' L2 R U' l' D2 //cross at ~2.2s
y U' y R U' R' //f2l1 at ~4.3s
y' U R U' R' //f2l2 fail at ~5.2s
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' //f2l3 at ~6.9s
U R' U R //f2l4 at ~7.8s
y' y y' U' U' y L' U' L //f2l2 at ~11.1s
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' U R' U' R facedesk y x U' x' y' U R U' R' R U R' U' U' U' y' L U' L' L U L' y' F' y' R U' R' U' //PLL

alg.cubing.net

how did you not see that it was 2 moves from solved after the R2 U' U R' in pll?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Oh no, that's heartbreaking. :<



It is, but after realizing the amount of fail that this solved contained, I deserved it. haha.



10461394944000 said:


> B2 D B2 D F D2 B' U R' U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' D2 L2 D' F2
> 
> z2 x' //inspection
> D' L2 R U' l' D2 //cross at ~2.2s
> ...



I was distraught! haha. My heart was racing and I had tears in my eyes. But yes, I should have seen that. 

And that 'facedesk' in the reconstruction made me laugh. Thank you.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

haha, I once almost made my PB but I forgot to hit the start button. I only pressed the inspection start thing. If i timed it it would have been 12 seconds.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 15, 2014)

Everytime I'm about to get a PB I end up doing some form of M and U at the same time (in LSE) and my cube explodes -_-


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol this happened to me.
I saw an X cross and second pair, and at the end I did a sledgehammer for OLL skip.
I did my F perm completely quickly (fastest 'F' perm ever)
And it turns out I made a wrong turn somewhere and I messed it up.
Would have been sub 10...

EDIT:
For the record, that PB single in my signature was an LL skip from back when I averaged ~18. I use it as my goal to one day get a less lucky single to beat that time.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2014)

Yesterday I did a 13.xy including a +2 sec penalty... I am excited about 11s (and below), and I saw that it will be a good result - and then I did a U' instead a U... :fp: Not my biggest mix-up, but it hurt.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Yesterday I did a 13.xy including a +2 sec penalty... I am excited about 11s (and below), and I saw that it will be a good result - and then I did a U' instead a U... :fp: Not my biggest mix-up, but it hurt.



If you do U' instead of U, isnt' that a U2 away from solved and a DNF?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> If you do U' instead of U, isnt' that a U2 away from solved and a DNF?



U2 is +2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome scramble. Got a 10.55 on it 
Sad for you mate


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> If you do U' instead of U, isnt' that a U2 away from solved and a DNF?





guysensei1 said:


> U2 is +2



Indeed, U2 is still counted as 1 move from the solved state (the standard metric is HTM), hence +2 by the regulations.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 15, 2014)

I messed up like this in a comp during OH, I had a pretty lucky scramble, and I got to PLL in ~34, and I had a lefty R perm, which I just can't do OH. I messed up, and had to finish F2L, then Sune, then t perm. Still was under the hard cutoff, though. Then, my next solve, I had a 3 or 4 move cross, and I picked it up with both hands. Didn't get to do any more solves bc of that first solve not even making the soft cutoff.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 15, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Then, my next solve, I had a 3 or 4 move cross, and I picked it up with both hands.



Ouch, next time, tie your hand down for practice


----------



## Chree (Jul 15, 2014)

Perhaps I haven't had as epic of a fail in recently times... but every time I'm about to get a PB average or anywhere near it, the clutch solves are all fails.

It's also a rule that anytime I get an extremely good time and am filled with pride that the solve immediately after it is a complete fail.

Ben, that reconstruction is also appropriately epic.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2014)

Watch the blocks more when you do algs, so you will understand what's really going on. It seems like you just know the muscle memory and/or moves and if it doesn't work out you're lost. It sucks that you lost a big PB, but the real problem here was how long it took you to recognize what you had to do to solve the cube. You were literally 2-3 moves away for a long time and whether you're unhappy about the solve or not that's something you should immediately recognize. I've made mistakes just like this countless times on sim and it usually means I lose a second or two (notice timer is still going -> recognize what happened -> fix). Of course if you mess up the alg in the middle it's worse, but if a mess up leaves the puzzle in a state like this, it should be no problem at all.


----------

